# Rick Hodge Gone?



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I just found out tonight that Roger Rick and Marilyn is now missing Rick. He's left for what might be a gig at CFRB. This might be old news to some but I just found out.

Too bad, with The Fan now missing an afternoon host with Chuck Swirsky leaving, I would have preferred to see Rick Hodge take over that slot.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Who IS Rick? Never heard of him.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

One of three local Toronto radio jocks who havebeen operating as a team for about 25 years.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> I just found out tonight that Roger Rick and Marilyn is now missing Rick. He's left for what might be a gig at CFRB. This might be old news to some but I just found out.
> 
> Too bad, with The Fan now missing an afternoon host with Chuck Swirsky leaving, I would have preferred to see Rick Hodge take over that slot.


Um, I have some news for you:

1. Not everyone here is in Toronto.

2. Not everyone in Toronto listens to the same (radio?) stations you do.

I'm NOT saying your message was worthless or that you shouldn't have posted, but just a LITTLE context and the knowledge that not everyone is going to recognise local references will make your future posts better.

As a longtime radio personality myself, I am always amazed that regular people with so much going on in their own lives have time and heart enough to care about the bodiless and often faceless voices many consider friends. It's very heartening.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It's that old center of the uni... um, never mind.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

gwillikers said:


> It's that old center of the uni... um, never mind.


Contrary to popular belief, I don't think I'm the centre of the universe.

But I _can_ see the Centre of the Universe out my window:


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I don't think I'm the centre of the universe.


A lesson in Canadiana:

Toronto is referred to as "The Centre of the Universe" or COTU


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"A lesson in Canadiana:

Toronto is referred to as "The Centre of the Universe" or COTU"

Thanks for this lesson, kps. We should all repeat this as our morning mantra.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

chas_m said:


> Um, I have some news for you:
> 
> 1. Not everyone here is in Toronto.
> 
> ...


Here's some context: CFRB. 

Lessons to be learned: Don't expect certain folks to ignore a thread if they don't know the answer. Do expect them to make sure to point out that not EVERYONE lives in Toronto. :baby:


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

No problems Dr. G. As you know, NYC is affectionately referred to as "The Big Apple", unfortunately, Canadians don't think of Toronto in those terms. Just like truckers refer to NYC as the "Rotten Apple".


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds like a stereotype but it's true. Toronto is like a black hole of information about Canada. We hear more about US politics than the politics of other provinces. We don't hear about Alberta or Manitoba unless someone is brutally murdered or freezes to death. I found the news out west to be so much more consistently "Canadian" (or at least it was 5 years ago).

It can be exceptionally jarring to be listening to the same radio DJs every day only to realize they've suddenly gone missing. Usually it's that eerie feeling you get when the usual replacement (when the regulars are on holidays) no longer says "...filling in for so-and-so" when they do their station breaks and news. My favorite morning crew of all time went AWOL and I still remember feeling all disoriented waking up to the guy who usually did the overnight shift.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

kps, growing up in Queens, I always resented the road signs that said "To the City", even though Queens was one of the five boroughs of NYC.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Dr. G, getting somewhat back on topic, I recall my morning ritual (while lined up at the container piers) was to listen to Howard Stern when his show was only broadcast in NYC. This was in the mid to late 80's. However, after a while I got bored with him and chose instead to entertain myself by dealing with the longshoremen.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

However did you manage to avoid becoming a "pillar" in the community?? :lmao: 

OSHO has given me my morning mantra, Dr. G.

Sit up in bed, and say 5 times, out loud,
**** you.
**** you.
**** you.
**** you.
**** you.

That sets you up for any contingency that the day may offer.

beejacon


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

iJohnHenry said:


> **** you.
> **** you.
> **** you.
> **** you.
> **** you.


I can't say that all day long I just go for the well thought out "456".

Laterz


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> Here's some context: CFRB.


I noticed that, but that could also be the call letters of a local television station, could it not?



> Lessons to be learned: Don't expect certain folks to ignore a thread if they don't know the answer.


I was helpfully pointing out that better context for local references would make his future posting better. None of the CANADIANS I asked here in Victoria had any idea what CFRB was (could be a bank apparently -- that was the most common guess) or who "Rick" was EITHER.



> Do expect them to make sure to point out that not EVERYONE lives in Toronto. :baby:


I don't give a flying fsck where he, you, or any other poster lives. The same guideline should apply to us all: *be aware that you are addressing a national community*.

I believe that's called "common courtesy."

PS. And hell yes I'll keep pointing that out. Just like I'll point out deceptive/misleading thread titles, hilarious misspellings and reporting spam.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> Here's some context: CFRB.
> 
> Lessons to be learned: Don't expect certain folks to ignore a thread if they don't know the answer. Do expect them to make sure to point out that not EVERYONE lives in Toronto. :baby:


Spare me.

The post was made like we should all automatically know who the frig "Rick" is.

I guess if you do know, it gives you the similar smug "COTU-LBP" syndrome.

Provide local details or expect questions.

Did I mention that Wes Montgomery, who died three years back and is being inducted into the CCM hall of fame today?

Didn't get that? Didn't expect you to.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I just found out tonight that Roger Rick and Marilyn is now missing Rick. He's left for what might be a gig at CFRB. This might be old news to some but I just found out.
> 
> Too bad, with The Fan now missing an afternoon host with Chuck Swirsky leaving, I would have preferred to see Rick Hodge take over that slot.


From Milkman Unlimited:


> June 23/08
> Rick Hodge Exits CHUM FM
> Toronto ON
> 
> Rick Hodge (of Roger, Rick and Marilyn fame) has resigned his position with CHUM FM. Insiders tell MMU he has signed with Astral Media.





> July 1, 2008
> Roger & Marilyn To Carry On Without Rick
> Toronto ON from Anon.
> 
> ...


In radio, you are only as good as the last rating period, and your next paycheque. It's not unusual for people to move between stations on a regular basis.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

You mean after this speech, not every Canadian and American knows where and what CFRB is?  

I'm flabbergasted...:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Chas, you make a very valid point, but, as all Canadians know, you have to make allowances for Torontonians.

Now, don't misunderstand me, some of my very best friends are from Toronto. One even mutters imprecations if she has to go north of Bloor St.! But what all Canadians living (or who have lived) outside Toronto and environs know is that Toronto is one of the most insular and parochial regions in the whole country. If it doesn't happen within 2 hours of the CN Tower, then it doesn't matter...unless it costs Toronto something!

This is not new. It has ever been thus. So, your points are correct and should be followed, but we have to help those poor deluded "COTU" types, and nod sympathetically, and then carry on. After all, every village has an idiot.....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Chris said:


> If it doesn't happen within 2 hours of the CN Tower, then it doesn't matter...unless it costs Toronto something!


Darn it Chris, you missed being something that _matters_ by half an hour...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I can think of some C of U comments and it ain't about the OP. 

Who cares if you don't know who Rick Hodge is, or anything about any other topic - and have nothing to contribute beyond clucking.....

.....I think you know the appropriate acronym


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> Chas, you make a very valid point, but, as all Canadians know, you have to make allowances for Torontonians.


Chris: First of all I want to thank you (and others who pointed this out) for educating me about the peculiar mental state of Torontonians. This is part of my Canada-isation and I was unaware, so thanks.

Second, I get it now: Toronto is Canada's Texas!!


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Chris said:


> Chas, you make a very valid point, but, as all Canadians know, you have to make allowances for Torontonians.
> 
> Now, don't misunderstand me, some of my very best friends are from Toronto. One even mutters imprecations if she has to go north of Bloor St.! But what all Canadians living (or who have lived) outside Toronto and environs know is that Toronto is one of the most insular and parochial regions in the whole country. If it doesn't happen within 2 hours of the CN Tower, then it doesn't matter...unless it costs Toronto something!
> 
> This is not new. It has ever been thus. So, your points are correct and should be followed, but we have to help those poor deluded "COTU" types, and nod sympathetically, and then carry on. After all, every village has an idiot.....


Could I add my favourite lightbulb joke now? 

'How many Torontonians does it take to change a light bulb?'

'Three million and one. One to hold the lightbulb, and the other three million to make the world revolve around Toronto.'

I'll go back to my cave in the hinterlands now ...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MLeh said:


> Could I add my favourite lightbulb joke now?
> 
> 'How many Torontonians does it take to change a light bulb?'
> 
> ...


MLeh, that was very timely. Thanks! :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> MLeh, that was very timely. Thanks! :lmao: :lmao:


Indeed! :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Aah poking fun at Toronto, that old chestnut. It never stops being a laugh riot or incredibly inventive and insightful.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mrjimmy: I think it only takes one Torontonian to screw in that lightbulb. He holds it in place and the world revolves for him.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

mrjimmy said:


> Aah poking fun at Toronto, that old chestnut. It never stops being a laugh riot or incredibly inventive and insightful.


You forgot to add "... and I'm not bitter".  beejacon


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

chas_m said:


> Chris: First of all I want to thank you (and others who pointed this out) for educating me about the peculiar mental state of Torontonians. This is part of my Canada-isation and I was unaware, so thanks.
> 
> Second, I get it now: Toronto is Canada's Texas!!


Er, no. Alberta will always maintain that title.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I noticed that, but that could also be the call letters of a local television station, could it not?


Except that it is pretty famous, being that is was Canada's First Radio Broadcast, founded by old man Rogers, inventor of the vacuum tube rectifier.



> I don't give a flying fsck where he, you, or any other poster lives. The same guideline should apply to us all: *be aware that you are addressing a national community*.


You really do need to relax a bit. This is an open forum, and if what you say is to be followed through, most of the threads here would have to be scrapped because there are discussions on such topics like GO Transit, which people in Victoria would know nothing about, or perhaps some of the shenanigans going on in the hospitals around here, again that people in Victoria would know nothing about.

Most people in the Golden Horseshoe (well, if I can use that term since people in Victoria may not know where the Golden Horseshoe is) know of or listen to CFRB (it has one of the biggest audiences in the nation), and a similar number of people do listen to Rick and Marilyn on CHUM - but perhaps we need to not discuss such things because people in Victoria may not know who Rick and Marilyn is. In fact, people in Victoria would not know of Jo Jo Chinto, Don Cherry, or what the DVP is, or where Queen Street West is - so we had better not mention those things in a thread. (Better not mention Irv Weinstein and Commander Tom either, since they aren't even Canadian!) 



> Just like I'll point out deceptive/misleading thread titles, hilarious misspellings and reporting spam.


Perhaps it's time to put Chas_M into the spam filter... Really, someone makes a typo, and you want to turn each typo into a thread, it discuss, to berate, to shout out "I'm from Victoria and I am Elite!".

I've never blocked out any opinion, for any reason, because I do believe that people to have the right to opinions, whether they are correct or not, but perhaps this policy does need to change...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Mr. Pitts, I agree with you. JUst ignore the thread if it doesn't apply to you. This is "Everything Else" not "National Forum."

Promo the Robot will deal with these guys. Now where's my Biff Beeper button?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

As the person who started this thread, I have to make a comment about those who have no interest in a thread making a post. There are plenty of posts that I look at, either in detail or just the title, and decide that I am not interested, or that it doesn't apply to me. 

I made a recent post about a buying decision I had between a MacBook Pro and an Air. I specifically asked for the following:

_I'd like to hear from ONLY those who have purchased either model in the last 6 months or who are seriously considering either model within the next 30 days._

I still received a number of posts from people who did not meet the conditions that I had put down. I don't understand why people feel that they have to respond to every post. Are they simply trying to post to get their numbers up? Is it part of some form of therapy that they might be going through to help build up their self esteem? 

Read the title of the post. If it makes sense, or catches your interest, read it and reply if necessary. If it doesn't make sense, simply click on the next message and move on. Doesn't that make sense?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Mr. Pitts, I agree with you. JUst ignore the thread if it doesn't apply to you. This is "Everything Else" not "National Forum."
> 
> Promo the Robot will deal with these guys. Now where's my Biff Beeper button?


I'm sure that Goliath would help you find it, he always helped Davey find his way.

Oops, I guess if you couldn't reach WKBW in the 60's and 70's we shouldn't be discussing this in person. Do we need to start posting the Wiki links every time we make a local reference?


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I wonder if Freddie P tried to get the Swirsky slot (he came close to getting the co-host spot for the Bill Waters show). I wish Gord would go back to afternoons, bring back The Big Show. 
I'd like to hear Ripkin back in town, he had great stories ( banished back to Manitoba, now he's disappeared from the hank fm webpage)

If you get it you get it, you get it. If you don't, move to Tronno or move on. 
One more thing- Clip Smith.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

MLeh said:


> You forgot to add "... and I'm not bitter".  beejacon


Bitter? No, just bored.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> Read the title of the post. If it makes sense, or catches your interest, read it and reply if necessary. If it doesn't make sense, simply click on the next message and move on. Doesn't that make sense?


Hell no! If we did that we couldn't stoke the fire of the whole COTU phenomenon!

beejacon


----------

